# Help! How long can you keep bean sprouts in fridge?



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

We are new to sprouts and love them. I wanted to add some to the stir fry I am making tonight.... but I'm not sure that these bean sprouts are still good. How long do they keep? These have been in the fridge in a ziplock for about 10 days. They still look okay, just a little limp and there was some milky fluid too. I just rinsed them really well. Will it be okay to use them? Thanks!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

In my experience only a few days. I'd throw those out.


----------

